# Best Freestyle/park/pop/light board.



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Best Freestyle/park/pop/light board 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So pretty much i love the park, im an instructor and im lookin at some boards because ya know its gettin to be that time where everything is a bit cheaper. Im one of those guys who think burton is over priced for what your actually gettin, dont get me wrong, they are good boards. So check this out and please help me decide on the lightest, poppiest, park/freestyle board.

-ROME: the Agent and Design
-BURTON: the Custom, Dominant, Shaun White
-FORUM: Youngblood and Destroyer
-K2: WWW
-Capita: Stairmaster 

If you have even tried any of these boards and you know what your talkin about, well tell me about em. 

-ANYTHING YOU THINK IS BETTER? DO TELL


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

the k2 WWW is a noodle so its not too poppy but its a really fun board and amazing on rails, you can never go wrong with rome they make great boards, the agent has been a favorite by their team because of its poppyness and how well it works everywhere especially in park, the design is more of an all mountain board with a more dirctional shape so i wouldnt go with that. forum is burtons little sister burton gobbeled them up along with jeenyus in their quest for total snowboarding domination so you are basicly getting a burton board with a different name on it. but the destroyer is a poppy board but its quite stiff along with the youngblood shaun white and custom. the dominant is more in the middle for stiffness its a bit softer than the rest of burton/forums boards.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Rome Graft


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I`m thinking of buying a Ride Society. From what I heard it is a pretty good board too. Maybe someone can second that


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

From what I have read/heard/researched:
Rome Graft for pure park, Rome Agent if you want something that can handle more mountain, Slash for wide version of Agent.
K2 Darkstar for a very poppy park board, Believer for something that can handle more mountin, AfterBlack for wide version of Darkstar.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

livelyjay said:


> From what I have read/heard/researched:
> Rome Graft for pure park, Rome Agent if you want something that can handle more mountain, Slash for wide version of Agent.
> K2 Darkstar for a very poppy park board, Believer for something that can handle more mountin, AfterBlack for wide version of Darkstar.


No question the Agent will be more of an all-mountain deck than the Graft. However, I own a Graft and have taken it everywhere. If you know what your doing, it will get the job all-over....but again, see my first sentence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah man ill research more on the graft and really take it into consideration. Is the graft good on big kickers, rails, boxes, ect?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Instructor said:


> Is the graft good on big kickers, rails, boxes, ect?


Hells Yes! I did a pretty extensive review of it on here. Just do a search of "rome graft review" and should be able to find it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

06/07 Rome Graft 153: $199.99
07/08 Rome Graft 155: $251.99 ($226.79 with coupon code BACON)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ The coupon for Porter's Tahoe is BACON for 10% off. So you could get the Graft for $226.79 if that's the right size for you.

EDIT: Coupon code looks like it's been changed to 10% off, so I changed my original post.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

livelyjay said:


> ^^^ The coupon for Porter's Tahoe is BACON for 10% off. So you could get the Graft for $226.79 if that's the right size for you.
> 
> EDIT: Coupon code looks like it's been changed to 10% off, so I changed my original post.


That is a fuckin' deal. I really can't explain how freakin' rad the Graft is...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

ok well thanks alot guys and im pretty sure im gona buy it now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks to sedition, I got a Rome graft 151 a little while back - it's so much fun! too bad seasons over for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

hey so porters is out of rome grafts : (
Any other sites you guys know of? Do porters stock any more any time soon?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

neosuke said:


> Thanks to sedition, I got a Rome graft 151 a little while back - it's so much fun! too bad seasons over for me


Hah. Based on your sig file, we have the same set up 151 Graft | 07 Missions, and *that* is a fun ride!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Instructor said:


> hey so porters is out of rome grafts : (
> Any other sites you guys know of? Do porters stock any more any time soon?


Ouch, snooze you lose I guess. They won't be getting any new ones in till September, and then you have to pay full price. SEI Sports has a 153 for $199 and it's the 2006 model. Likely the same board, just different graphics. Tactics has the Graft in 158 for $315. eBay has them in a few different sizes for around $250. Christysports has them in 155 and 158 for $252.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

i just bought a world wide weapon and they are nice for rails and shit i havnt really hit any big stuff though because mine has a crack in the tail (it came from shop that way so i got warrentied and got to ride it yay) but i would get the weapon if your going to do just park


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

skate banana ftw! you'll pop so high it's scary.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

You seemed pretty damn set on the Graft, but I demoed a Burton Dominant and it OWNED. Sooo much pop, really light, awesome all around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah the dominant ooowwnnnsss rails. it has some good pop on it too like Mojo said. Helpful for getting onto those rails juusssttt out of reach, especially in an urban setting. And it looks pretty rad too, i still go with the banana though. You cannot beat its pop and flexibility


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

a banana with a Rocker and has lots of pop? anybody else...firs time I've heard this


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

You just gravedug a thread that's over a year old.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol just noticed that i was bout to post advice hah


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the graft is a solid choice. i like capita alot right now, check out the Indoor survival or stairmaster extreme!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Thread Necromancy!


----------

